# Pressure Point iPhone app (Korean)



## MK_Martial (Jun 10, 2010)

I initially posted this on the Kyusho section, but on second thought I guess it's  appropriate to post it here (for the Korean version). I finally bought this new martial arts pressure points app for the iPhone (you can read about it here: http://9thdan.com/site/Apps.htm). Anyone else downloaded this? I appreciate the fact that these guys take the time to build something like this, and overall, it's a pretty handy reference tool. I've had some training prior and I know of about a dozen points, but I'm definitely not very experienced. Anyone used this and know if the points they have on there are really the most common points used?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 10, 2010)

I was looking for a hapkido app and this came up in the search.  I did download it and I must say that graphically, it is excellent.  I have no real opinion of 9thdan, but they produced a visually impressive product.  

We do some pressure point work in our school, so what I am familiar with, I saw in the app.  

Daniel


----------

